# Can 3 Males and 2 Females Get Along?



## Chimerical Beast (Oct 28, 2019)

So, I just lost one of my six pigeons today, so there are now more cocks than hens. 

To my knowledge, no one's paired up. I'd rather not run out and get another hen right now. I just want to be sure I can keep these five safe and healthy for a while. I'll probably get a hen for whichever poor bachelor is left out come spring, but I don't want to right now.

Aside from occasional and very brief pecking, none of them have hurt one another in the past.

Will they be okay?


----------

